# DIY Pickguard Material?



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I have this inexpensive (but awesome) Art & Lutherie Cedar Folk Black that I want to put a white pickguard on. Sure, I could order one or I could order a sheet of pickguard material and do it up proper, but where's the fun in that? I have very little money invested in this guitar and I'd like to try a little low risk DIY. 

I'm just wondering if anyone has any idea of a white or off-white material I could buy off the shelf at Home Depot, Lowes, etc. that might work as a pickguard? Toilet seat cover? Shower curtain? Any ideas are welcome. I found a template for the guard I want now I just need something to make it out of.

Thanks.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Personally, I use aluminum sheet (avail at Home Despot) a lot for this sort of thing. Looks hot; you can easily do a brushed steel finish if you like or leave it clean.

It's very thin and lightweight. You can cut it with a tough pair of scissors if you don't have tin snips.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Try one of the local plastics suppliers/manufacturers. Here's a few on the google: Google


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Go to Staples and buy a plastic clip board for about $6.00. Try the Dollar Store for same maybe cheaper. Walmart as well.

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2017)

I bought a small sheet of acrylic, cut and painted the underside white.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

If you decide to go all black, I have a piece of pick guard material that measures 4.5 by 7 inches


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

May be an ice cream pail lid? glue a couple together for added rigidity. Might work


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies and ideas. Much appreciated. I ended up buying a $2 thin white cutting board from Dollarama. Now I shall attempt the impossible: cut the cutting board. I'll post pictures


----------

